# "SMOOTH MOVES" Seats



## WOLVERINE47 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a couple of them for my LUND 1875 IMPACT. Have







any of you guy's or girls bought them? What do you think of them?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I like them.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

I'd like to get one for the driver seat of my boat, possibly the front two seat, but I wouldn't for the back two because they don't swivel. The only thing keeping me from getting them is the cost. A grand for two seats is pretty expensive.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I made up my own seat that is like the smooth move classic. I bought a tractor seat from tractor supply for 99 bucks that uses the same suspension mechanism. . I adapted it to my seat, slider and swivel. A couple of parts I bought from smooth moves and a couple I made. The seat works well. It makes a big difference when running a 17.5 aluminum boat in lake Michigan.


----------



## WOLVERINE47 (Feb 6, 2013)

pryorhunt said:


> I'd like to get one for the driver seat of my boat, possibly the front two seat, but I wouldn't for the back two because they don't swivel. The only thing keeping me from getting them is the cost. A grand for two seats is pretty expensive.


They are a little pricey. But, if they save my bad back it would be worth it. I was told by company owner that they do swivel.


----------



## cuda man (Mar 6, 2008)

WOLVERINE47 said:


> They are a little pricey. But, if they save my bad back it would be worth it. I was told by company owner that they do swivel.


They swivel , I love them , no more sore back


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If you are driving a tin can hard enough you need Smooth Moves, you probably are going to pound a few rivets loose as well.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

ESOX said:


> If you are driving a tin can hard enough you need Smooth Moves, you probably are going to pound a few rivets loose as well.


 Says the guy who floats around in a plastic bobber.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

plugger said:


> Says the guy who floats around in a plastic bobber.


I've owned plenty of Tin Cans in my day. Crestliner Superfishhawk, Lund Baron Magnum, Starcraft Superfisherman, just to name a few. Still have a small tin boat.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

plugger said:


> I made up my own seat that is like the smooth move classic. I bought a tractor seat from tractor supply for 99 bucks that uses the same suspension mechanism. . I adapted it to my seat, slider and swivel. A couple of parts I bought from smooth moves and a couple I made. The seat works well. It makes a big difference when running a 17.5 aluminum boat in lake Michigan.


Interesting. I have thought about trying to McGyver something like that myself, just haven't done it yet. I was thinking some kind of spring with a gas shock like the ones used to hold up a hatch back, or hood. May have to look into that some more.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Scroll down to poor mans glyde ride article
http://www.dwfonline.org/articles.html


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

WOLVERINE47 said:


> They are a little pricey. But, if they save my bad back it would be worth it. I was told by company owner that they do swivel.


A little Pricey! Try Holy Crap Expensive! Look on their website you have to buy extra parts to make them move or swivel 1,600.00 for two,


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

There is another option. Take a look at the Springfield Wavemaster pedestal with a swivel. I believe they cost around $399 each.


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

WOLVERINE47 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a couple of them for my LUND 1875 IMPACT. Have
> View attachment 208803
> any of you guy's or girls bought them? What do you think of them?


I just happened to see another option for you on Midwest Outdoors the other day. It is an adjustable pressurized air ride post that slips into most boat pedestals. I found it in their paper for you just now. Check out www.waveproshock.com if interested. If you happen to buy one, let me know how you like it.


----------



## Red53 (Mar 22, 2014)

pryorhunt said:


> I'd like to get one for the driver seat of my boat, possibly the front two seat, but I wouldn't for the back two because they don't swivel. The only thing keeping me from getting them is the cost. A grand for two seats is pretty expensive.


Mine swivel.


----------



## Red53 (Mar 22, 2014)

fishingmonster said:


> A little Pricey! Try Holy Crap Expensive! Look on their website you have to buy extra parts to make them move or swivel 1,600.00 for two,


$729 at Cabela’s and no extra parts needed just the seat to put on top of them.


----------

